# Difference between regular and album leaves (espcially venustum)



## Lint (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello,

I recently ordered a Paph. venustum young plant and after reading the data sheet on slipperorchids.info I learned that the regular form has red dots on the underside of the leaf, which the album form lacks.

After comparing plant images online, I could not find a Paph. venustum (regular) without the red dots.

The plant I got has no dots though and is already pretty much flowering-size. Is there a possibility that it's NOT the fma. album?

Also, while on the topic: what other species show this kind of difference between regular and album form?


----------



## fibre (Mar 20, 2011)

An real album form of every kind of Paph never shows any red pigmentation anywhere. But if you have a Paph without red pigmentation of the leaves, it don't has to be an true album form. 
Some Paphs never have red pigmentation in the leaves. 
Sometimes you got just a very pale colored flower, but not an album form. 
To be sure, you have to wait for the flower. 

If you don't like to get a Paphiopedilum venustum forma measuresianum (the albine form of venustum), you better look for plants with lots of red spots on the underside of the leaves, to be sure it is the colored form. I've never seen a colored form of venustum with pure green leaves!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 20, 2011)

fibre said:


> ...Paphiopedilum venustum forma measuresianum (the albine form of venustum)...




not to confuse the matter more, but is this the true album form? don't all measuresianum have little black dots on the petals?


----------



## slippertalker (Mar 21, 2011)

The true measuresianum has no anthocyanin expression so only shows the base colors of yellow, green and white.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 21, 2011)

slippertalker said:


> The true measuresianum has no anthocyanin expression so only shows the base colors of yellow, green and white.



right but almost if not every single measuresianum has very little black dots in almost the middle of the petals, really close to the pouch


----------

